# One More Sleep!



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Like a kid on Xmas Eve.

Picking her up at 9:30 in the morning & am grinning like a Cheshire cat.

Got all the obligatory bits & pieces to transfer, sunglasses, cd's, fuel loyalty cards, tyre pressure gauge, iPhone/iPad charging cable etc. etc.

So looking forward to getting hold of her, driving her for the 1st time & then getting her home for a right good fiddle to get those all important aspects such as driving position, tunes & phone set up correctly.

If the weather is kind I'll take some piccies when I get her back. Not sure I'll be getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one mate...you wont be disappointed...had mine for a week now and loving it! The most painful thing about being a new GT-R owner is the run in....the temptation to put the foot down is massive! A real test of character


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

They say those caned from day 1 are more sorted.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats Paul, you will not be disappointed m8.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Enjoy your new Gtr


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

You think this wait is bad .the 1200 miles opto is worse but the GTR-35 grin after that and the AP is purchased makes it all worth it.........welcome to the very very dark side:clap::clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> They say those caned from day 1 are more sorted.


Great, thanks That's gonna make the 1200 miles even easier now

Booked in for a VMAX at Brunters on the 23rd Oct so will have to clear the 1200 miles & get the 1st service completed before then.

Am off down to Berkshire tomorrow for a couple of days & will take the GT-R so that will dispatch just over 500 miles within a couple of days.

Now i do look like a 5yr old on Xmas morning:clap:


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

I've started smiling :clap:and I've still got a month at least to wait for mine......I'm assuming it will just get bigger.:nervous:....my smile that is!!!!!

Have a great day today, and enjoy the new motor :clap:


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

So, tell us ..... did it live up to your expectations? Hope so


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

lucky dude! can't wait for mine,


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

hairyaardvark said:


> So, tell us ..... did it live up to your expectations? Hope so


& then some, the car is just awesome.

Even babying the car in Auto, with Comfort Susp & keeping her under 3.5-4K revs (which MH advised until the 1st service is done) i can't stop smiling & the speed even up to those revs & in longer gears is amazing.

The downside is now i can imagine how insanely quick she'll be once i open her up it's making the wait until the 22nd Oct when the 1200 miles service is being done a long one.

Grip is just beyond belief & a couple of moments last night in damp conditions i thought "too fast into this corner" but not even a slight loss of grip. 

Suspension on Comfort is a little stiffer than i expected & those mechanical sounds you tend not to get in German cars will take a bit of getting used to, but basically i'm loving it.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> & then some, the car is just awesome.
> 
> Even babying the car in Auto, with Comfort Susp & keeping her under 3.5-4K revs (which MH advised until the 1st service is done) i can't stop smiling & the speed even up to those revs & in longer gears is amazing.
> 
> ...


The clunks in the lower gears are all part of the charm! It's really weird, but every day is different! Done 7000 miles now and I'm commuting but still find reasons to go a different route! Enjoy!


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> & then some, the car is just awesome.
> 
> Even babying the car in Auto, with Comfort Susp & keeping her under 3.5-4K revs (which MH advised until the 1st service is done) i can't stop smiling & the speed even up to those revs & in longer gears is amazing.
> 
> ...


Mine's being "optimised" tomorrow...then off for a wrap and then on Sunday off to France for a bit of a blat :wavey:

Have patience...it's worth it!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

AlanN said:


> Mine's being "optimised" tomorrow...then off for a wrap and then on Sunday off to France for a bit of a blat :wavey:
> 
> Have patience...it's worth it!


Enjoy, but watch out for the rozzers.

I'm just through 600 miles now so halfway there.

Such a fantastic car.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Enjoy, but watch out for the rozzers.
> 
> I'm just through 600 miles now so halfway there.
> 
> Such a fantastic car.


Great to hear you're enjoying it. I bought mine just after the first optimization, so didn't have to feel the pain you going through right now


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

hairyaardvark said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying it. I bought mine just after the first optimization, so didn't have to feel the pain you going through right now


That's probably the way to do it.

Half way there & the Opt service is booked for 2 weeks today.

Went out for a drive earlier for no reason at all other than for fun & stepped on the loud pedal a tad too hard so she jumped down to 2nd & after i un-buried myself from the seat i spotted close to 5K on the Rev counter (oops).

Fcuk me they're quick:clap:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> That's probably the way to do it.
> 
> Half way there & the Opt service is booked for 2 weeks today.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it................ the manual actually states that after 600 miles you need to start exploring the rev range more. Unless they have changed it.

The HPCs aren't helping with scare mongering when they are advising whats different than the manual.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sin said:


> Dont worry about it................ the manual actually states that after 600 miles you need to start exploring the rev range more. Unless they have changed it.
> 
> The HPCs aren't helping with scare mongering when they are advising whats different than the manual.


Cheers, I'll raise the bar a little. The HPC said I have to stay in Auto though until the Opt service, is this correct? Gonna have another read of the manual to tomorrow.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Once you get to 600 miles is manual from that point on up to the 1200 mile point....I was told should be high revs only and if i make it into 5th gear i am not doing it properly or looking at a jail!

No full throttle and not much more than 6500rpm.....

I am at 350 miles and counting down, or up, to 600 so i can unleash the beast a little!


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Cheers, I'll raise the bar a little. The HPC said I have to stay in Auto though until the Opt service, is this correct? Gonna have another read of the manual to tomorrow.


Had mine optimised last weekend. Neither the manual nor my HPC said anything about staying in auto, so I was a bit puzzled to hear a few others here mention this. The manual says to explore the rev range after 600 miles; you can't really do this in auto as you're in 6th gear at 33mph


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

You cant keep the revs high in auto


----------

